
All Hands On Deck: In two hours of leaked audio, Zuckerberg rallies Facebook - brun
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/1/20756701/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-leak-audio-ftc-antitrust-elizabeth-warren-tiktok-comments
======
shrugthug
I found his answer fascinating to the question on what employees can do to
improve the current negative perception of the company. He didn't list any
concrete actions the company is making or make suggestions on what the
employees can do at work, but answered it by essentially telling them to talk
up how much they like their job to friends/family:

 _" And I think it’s tough to break down these perceptions and build trust
until you get to a place where people know that you have their best interests
at heart. So that’s one thing that you all will be well-suited to do as
ambassadors, if you choose to be, having spent time here, as I think you know
the heart of this place at this point. And you don’t know every single
technical project, but you have a sense of what we care about and what people
here think about and what the conversations are on a day-to-day basis. And in
the conversations that I have, even with some of our biggest critics, I just
find that sitting down and talking to people and having them know that you
care about the problems and acknowledge that there are issues and that you’re
working through them ... I think it just makes a big difference."_

The problem is that if somebody has a negative perception of your company
already, this exact type of response sounds disingenuous.

~~~
innagadadavida
Maybe this kind of speech works in a mass setting. But when you just hear or
read it by yourself and you look at every penny they make is by selling your
private data, you know it’s all just talk.

------
codq
Full transcript here: [https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/1/20892354/mark-
zuckerberg-...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/1/20892354/mark-zuckerberg-
full-transcript-leaked-facebook-meetings)

~~~
dcchambers
Thanks. The site linked in the OP is maddening to try and read.

~~~
brun
Agreed - thanks for supplying this

------
dannyr
The person who controls the world's largest information distribution channel
openly admits that electing a specific candidate is a threath to its business.

Facebook can vanish this threath before it becomes a reality. If they get
caught after the elections, they'll probably just get fined.

------
discordance
“Leak”...

Zuckerberg plays out much better when there's no footage of him sweating it
out or testifying [0]

0: [https://youtu.be/nXrKKwHmPz4](https://youtu.be/nXrKKwHmPz4)

------
javagram
Zuckerberg reposted this on his personal page.

Frankly I think it makes him look pretty good.

~~~
lonelappde
What impressed you about it?

------
michalf6
I wonder whether this "leak" was planned, it just looks like a PR stunt to me
- at least that's what I would do in Zuck's place.

------
lalmachado
Mark Zuckerberg is fully prepared to sue the federal government if someone
like Democratic Senator and presidential candidate Elizabeth Warren tries to
break up Facebook into smaller companies, according to this audio recordings
and that is scary

~~~
MuffinFlavored
Do you think him and his legal team would win/have a point?

~~~
zonethundery
Under classical antitrust, yes. FB doesn't fall under Warren's proposal for
'platform utilities'; pushing DOJ to unwind the Whatsapp and Instagram mergers
would be the only way for her administration to accomplish the stated goal.

------
lern_too_spel
His question about what employees should say to friends or family is
completely tone deaf. The problem is _nobody believes him_. Now he's just
telling his employees to lie, too. You can talk all you want how you are
solving the problems with Facebook as he suggests, but Facebook has shown by
its actions that it will prioritize short term engagement metrics above
anything else barring regulation.

